# Eagle this morning



## Becky1951 (Mar 20, 2021)

This was a beautiful site to see this morning.


----------



## terry123 (Mar 20, 2021)

It is beautiful!!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 20, 2021)

Nice capture, Becky.

Dear husband and I watch eagles gather at the lake edge when the ice starts melting. They'll sit for hours in one spot waiting to catch the glimpse of a fish swimming by.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 20, 2021)

Although bald eagles are here they are rare. We have golden eagles and lots of fantastic red-tailed hawks soaring overhead.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 20, 2021)

SetWave said:


> Although bald eagles are here they are rare. We have golden eagles and lots of fantastic red-tailed hawks soaring overhead.


Do you have Turkey Vultures, SetWave?


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 20, 2021)

Love the photo capture

Up at our mountain cabin, we had the baldies, red tails, turkey vultures, and a smattering of other hawks, mostly Cooper's hawks
Fun to lay back in the lounge and watch the red tails cruise thru overhead, just above the pines

The baldies were quite special


Aunt Marg said:


> They'll sit for hours in one spot


Yup

This one roosted in that tall pine for three days straight


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 20, 2021)

At our local birdwatching lake we have Sea Eagles, Golden Eagles and Ospreys. I was taken on a trip there a couple of years ago in the spring and was lucky to see four Golden Eagles and two Ospreys.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 20, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> Love the photo capture
> 
> Up at our mountain cabin, we had the baldies, red tails, turkey vultures, and a smattering of other hawks, mostly Cooper's hawks
> Fun to lay back in the lounge and watch the red tails cruise thru overhead, just above the pines
> ...


Beautiful capture, Gary. 

Their patience is astounding and their size deceiving.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 20, 2021)

Has anyone ever witnessed an Osprey fishing?

Dear husband and I were at a lake one summer and there was tremendous loud splashing going on, and when we broke through the thick of the forest to investigate, there was a lone Osprey diving into the water again and again hunting for fish.

A most incredible sight.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 20, 2021)

I've never seen an eagle around my area in New Jersey but plenty of hawks and vultures. I'm glad to see the vultures because the road department is pretty lax on picking up the road kill.  
Unfortunately many deer get hit by cars but the vultures make quick work of them.  Very sad but at least they didn't die in vain.


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 20, 2021)

I remember some time ago, I was in Florida, discussing whether I should go to work for NASA with a former Colonel when he pointed out that I was standing directly under an eagle's nest perched at the top of a palm tree.  First time I'd ever seen one and he told me they can weigh as much as 90 lbs.  Well, I guess you know, I change position rather quickly after that bit of information.


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 20, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Has anyone ever witnessed an Osprey fishing?
> 
> Dear husband and I were at a lake one summer, and there was tremendous loud splashing going on, and when we broke through the thick of the forest to investigate, there was a lone Osprey diving into the water again and again hunting for fish.
> 
> A most incredible sight.


Oh sure, Marg, down the shore all the time.  When we are out in my son's boat we watch them.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 20, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> Oh sure, Marg, down the shore all the time.  When we are out in my son's boat we watch them.


Beautiful, Lew.

I think about the countless people who are locked within a concrete jungle (big city) where they never get to experience drinking from a mountain stream, fishing in a river or lake, walking through a forest, picking wild mushrooms and berries, observing wildlife in it's natural state, or just smelling pure, clean, unpolluted air.

I find myself looking up at the sky often to gaze at the blue, I find myself listening to the birds sing, the leaves rustle on the trees, and the rain come down on a spring day.

So lucky we are to be fortunate enough to enjoy nature for it's worth.


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 20, 2021)

*Coming from one of those concrete jungles & no computer I had never experienced watching an eagle. Now I have the pleasure of watching them close-up, from the time the egg is laid till they leave the nest. Such a gorgeous bird and they take better care of their young than some humans do.*


----------



## Liberty (Mar 20, 2021)

The red tails  ( red tail hawks) have been breeding for about a month or so.  Did you know they seem to pick the highest and deadest limbs on the trees to copulate on.  You can sit out on the deck and look up, hear the crrrraaaakkk of the limbs cracking  off the trees.  Geesh.


----------



## Jules (Mar 20, 2021)

There were a pair of eagles nearby for years.  This year there’s only one.  Apparently they mate for life.  I’ll keep watching when I’m in that area but this is the same that others are reporting.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 20, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> View attachment 155642This was a beautiful site to see this morning.


Great shot Becky!  We had a bald eagle fly low over our heads a couple of weeks ago while walking in an open space area of the park, the dog and I just looked, beautiful birds.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 20, 2021)

wow..look at this...


----------



## SetWave (Mar 20, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Do you have Turkey Vultures, SetWave?


Chicken Hawks. Yep, got those as well.


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 20, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Has anyone ever witnessed an Osprey fishing?


Yes

I'm a mountain lake fisherman

many times

Never quite get used to their spectacular maneuvers


----------



## Dana (Mar 20, 2021)

The Australian white bellied sea eagle...


----------



## Tish (Mar 20, 2021)

An Aussie Wedgetail eagle destroying an $80.000 mining drone.


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 20, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> wow..look at this...


I've seen that video on youtube and a guy in the comment section said that the bird dropped the baby so quickly because it recognized him as human when he started to cry, and eagles don't eat humans.
Maybe so. Or maybe the bird just didn't recognize the cry...because how would it know how a human baby sounds?


----------



## digifoss (Mar 20, 2021)

Wow


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 21, 2021)

SetWave said:


> Chicken Hawks. Yep, got those as well.


They're a spooky looking bird... their faces.


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 21, 2021)

My buddy in SE Alaska told me the Baldies sometimes drown after they swoop in and grab a spawning salmon
Guess they can't get their claws out
Those salmon are in the 30 to 50 lb range, so they can't readily fly outa the water


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 21, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> My buddy in SE Alaska told me the Baldies sometimes drown after they swoop in and grab a spawning salmon
> Guess they can't get their claws out
> Those salmon are in the 30 to 50 lb range, so they can't readily fly outa the water


Wow. I've never heard of that happening but it makes sense.

Every year hubby and I drive to a river basin to watch the Kokanee Salmon run, and there are eagles everywhere.

I'll try and take a few pictures this year and post them.


----------



## Chet (Mar 21, 2021)

Bald eagles were re-introduced in PA after years of decline and have really taken off (pun intended). They are getting quite common now. The first I saw was while coming home after a bike ride along the river when I heard a screech to my right. I saw an eagle just rising from the river with a good sized carp in it's talons, and watched it fly to the opposite shore to feed.

Two years ago I almost drove into one that landed in the road to get at some roadkill.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 21, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> They're a spooky looking bird... their faces.


Oh yeah, their heads are gross. But, to see them gliding around overhead is great . . . as long as they aren't circling me...


----------



## SetWave (Mar 21, 2021)

The magnificent yet ugly-headed California Condor, North America's largest land bird, is making a slow but terrific return.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 21, 2021)

SetWave said:


> Oh yeah, their heads are gross. But, to see them gliding around overhead is great . . . as long as they aren't circling me...





SetWave said:


> View attachment 155805
> The magnificent yet ugly-headed California Condor, North America's largest land bird, is making a slow but terrific return.


LOL! True!

Boy, are they ever an ugly bird.


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 21, 2021)

Chet said:


> Two years ago I almost drove into one that landed in the road to get at some roadkill.


Yeah, up near the cabin, on hwy 97, I pulled over to take a few pics of a baldy dining on a road killed mulie 

Of course I had to insert a few captions....


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 21, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> Yeah, up near the cabin, on hwy 97, I pulled over to take a few pics of a baldy dining on a road killed mulie
> 
> Of course I had to insert a few captions....
> 
> ...


Great capture, Gary!

That's one big bird.


----------

